# Shrink wraps



## peterCooper (Sep 21, 2005)

Bought some shrink wraps from George the other day. Was wondering if 
anyone had some tips or techniques to pass on. 

I notice there is a liitle device for shrinking the cap in the catalog. Tried 
using the kettle. Had to hold down the switch to keep it boiling. that's 
probably not good for the kettle and was getting hot anyway.

Tried the stove. It is not good to have an electric burner on for long period 
of time when it is 100 degrees outside and the A/C is trying very hard to 
keep indoors below 75.

The results were second rate to say the least. I think I need help


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 21, 2005)

This is my tip:





(maybe move to tip-forum?)





I use a water boiler. Holds about a liter of water. Just the right amount to fully submerge the shrinky-caps. Energy efficient and very practical for wine-shrinky-capping.... 





I use that, let the water boil. Not just little pearls of water, but full-force boil. When the water *totally* bubbles. While I'm waiting to for the water to boil, I put the caps on the bottles. Then, when the water is at a *complete boil*, I take the first bottle, hold the edge of the cap (neck-downwards) and dunk it, let the cap go, and twist it a few times to get it all around. Then I take the bottle out, a quick dry-off, and place it on the floor. Then the next bottle.... Same procedure...





30 bottles? About 15 minutes if I'm good. About an hour if I do something wrong or am just slow.




*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## Hippie (Sep 22, 2005)

A heat gun like a Wagner brand with high and low settings works very well and is very fast and you are less likely to scald your fingers.


----------



## masta (Sep 22, 2005)

I also use a heat gun and it takes 10-15 secs each bottle...no boiling water!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Sep 22, 2005)

I use the little plastic holder George sell and it works well for me,
just wait till the pot of water is at a rolling boil, put the caps on
all the bottles while the water heats up so you are ready and it goes
very quick, also put the caps on before labels so the water doesn't
hurt them.


----------



## Hippie (Sep 22, 2005)

Another issue I have with using water is the possibility of getting moisture under the capsule and causing mold or mildew on the cork. Also, some people are very allergic to molds and mildews. I for one, among other things.


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 24, 2005)

Does the heat gun actually have a flame?


----------



## Hippie (Sep 24, 2005)

No, it is like a blowdryer gunon meth with a hotter element. The low setting works very well.You hold the capsule down with a fork or knife just until it starts shrinking, then turn the bottle as you hold the gun on it. It happens very fast.


----------



## geocorn (Sep 24, 2005)

I use an old-fashioned tea kettle and a knife to hold the wrap in place. They shrink in 2-3 seconds.


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 24, 2005)

Would a hair dryer work? Come to that why don't I go and test it? I'll be 
back in a minute.


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 24, 2005)

No,

The hairdryer won't do.
The boiling water does well. Only takes a few seconds. Makes a huge 
difference to the presentation.


----------



## Hippie (Sep 24, 2005)

Nope, hair dryer don't get hot enough. Hard heads! No flame!








*Edited by: Hippie *


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 24, 2005)

Yes it is, but thank goodness for diversity!


----------



## PolishWineP (Sep 25, 2005)

peterCooper said:


> Does the heat gun actually have a flame?




Did you plan on getting one if it did? You could make your own movie with equipment like that! Who needs a flame thrower, I've got a heat gun!


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 25, 2005)

Good idea.
All we have to do is get George to implement vido on the discussion forum 
and we could have some really good threads; Hippie could do a demo of his 
flamethrower on the shrinkwrap tops.

Come to think of it, maybe George could do on-line video lessons.


----------



## Hippie (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh brother......


----------



## geocorn (Sep 26, 2005)

Web classes are in the future. Just have to move to a bigger location to do the filming.


----------



## smurfe (Oct 20, 2005)

peterCooper said:


> Would a hair dryer work? Come to that why don't I go and test it? I'll be
> back in a minute.




I thought my wife had one of the hottest blowing blow dryers there were but it don't do a very good job for me here. Maybe it is poor technique I dunno, just know I have pretty poor luck getting them right. 


BTW, a propane torch don't work too well either. I melted probably half a dozen trying to get it right. Finally said heck with it, just drink it as is.


Smurfe


----------



## Hippie (Oct 20, 2005)

HEATGUN


----------



## Waldo (Nov 1, 2005)

ROFLMAO...I can visualize Smurfie with a blow torch zapping them heat shrink caps


----------



## geocorn (Nov 1, 2005)

On the list of recommended equipment, you will notice there is NOT a blow torch. This hobby does not require a trip to Northern Tool.


----------



## Hippie (Nov 1, 2005)

hehehe LOL Now that is funny!


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Nov 4, 2005)

I have the use of an Industrial burner, the kind that melts Thermo lines on the road surfaces, think i'll stick with the steam from the kettle .............for now


----------

